# Cree MT-G2: 2586 lumens!



## flashflood (Apr 16, 2012)

Few details available so far: http://www.cree.com/accelerate

This is an 8.9mm square package, so floody in the extreme, but dang.

Anyone know where to find more info? I can't find the usual data sheet and binning info on Cree's website.


----------



## LEDninja (Apr 16, 2012)

"The MT-G2 LEDs are optimized for use in accent, track, display and down lighting applications"
Mainly household fixed lighting applications. Not optimized for flashlights.
Probably designed for use in BR30/BR40, PAR30/PAR38 bulbs.

Probably a high power version of the 12 die MT-G. 2586 lumens vs 1670 lumens.
Please note the normal recommended for the MT-G is 650 lumens (45W incandescent, 30W halogen equivalent) so the MT-G2 should normally run at 1000 lumens (75W incandescent, 50W halogen equivalent).
Only crazy CPF members run things at max or beyond.

Can't tell from the artist conception drawing if Cree uses bigger dies or more dies.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Apr 16, 2012)

They are claiming that their redesigned dies (I'm guessing the ones with the weird diffractive light extracting optic thingamabob) and new phosphors went into this LED. 
http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/Cree/Chips%20and%20Material/Data%20Sheets%20Chips/CPR3EL.pdf
maybe


----------



## Optical Inferno (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah...from what I heard from my Cree rep your right. It's the SiC technology that the XT-E royal blue is using with the facets that are carved into the die.


----------



## jjziets (May 20, 2012)

I build cycle lights using the MT-G 4000K and it is amazing. I just can't wait for this.


----------



## Toaster79 (May 20, 2012)

jjziets said:


> I build cycle lights using the MT-G 4000K and it is amazing. I just can't wait for this.



Any links to the build? I'm curious what reflector did you use to focus the light, since the package is quite large comparing to other packages.


----------



## wedlpine (Apr 12, 2013)

This chip has shown up in the latest light from Crelant.

http://www.crelant.com/led-flashlights/11/new-7g10-flashlight-mt-g2-led-1860-lumens-218.html


----------



## flashflood (Apr 13, 2013)

Cool! Thanks for the link.

This thread is almost a year old... amazing this is the first MT-G2 light.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 13, 2013)

flashflood said:


> Cool! Thanks for the link.
> 
> This thread is almost a year old... amazing this is the first MT-G2 light.



Hopefully it won't be the last.

I can see the enormous potential for using them in flashlights from the two direct-drive P60-dropins that I purchased from vinhnguyen54.

They are both pumping out over 2000 lumens for sure but really need a much larger form-factor for reliable regulation, adequate heat-sinking and substantial throw.

The Crelant light looks promising, but I still think that the reflector diameter should be even larger for good throw.


----------



## videoman (Apr 13, 2013)

According to that flashlight's specs. It says it can rum 135 minutes at 3A max brightness. What kind of super capacity 18650's are they talking about.
That;s like 2 1/4 hours at full pop. Can we do a little math here ?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Apr 13, 2013)

videoman said:


> According to that flashlight's specs. It says it can rum 135 minutes at 3A max brightness. What kind of super capacity 18650's are they talking about.
> That;s like 2 1/4 hours at full pop. Can we do a little math here ?



Looks like this light holds three or four 18650s.


----------



## bietjiedof (Apr 15, 2013)

AnAppleSnail said:


> Looks like this light holds three or four 18650s.


It holds four - I think they've updated their page to show the configuration. 1,860 OTF lumens for over two hours, with infinitely-variable brightness down to 1 lumen for 41 days! I believe it's ready for shipping - just waiting to hear the price.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 15, 2013)

@ bietjiedof, Ek is baie jaloers op jou.Die Kaap is die mooiste plek in die wêreld.


----------



## flashflood (Apr 5, 2014)

It's been great to see MT-G2 lights finally going mainstream. But dang... it's now been two years since the release of the emitter!


----------

